# rohloff or alfine: impact of additional rear weight on handling?



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

rohloff or alfine: impact of additional rear weight on handling?

will the additional weight in the rear hub negatively impact the handling of a XC hardtail frame.

any thoughts or experience?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

depends on what you are doing with it. Just xc riding, I doubt it very much. I have had no problems with mine, and really never noticed it. Sure, you'll feel it possibly but nothing you can't get used to. The time you'll notice it is lifting the rear, and if that is something you focus on maybe try to borrow a bike for a while to test it out. I haven't noticed anything with drifting. I'm refering to a hardtail here though, and can't comment on suspension feel.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

You'll only notice the weight when you lift the rear wheel into the air. Mostly that's loading your bike on a rack. When riding, I mostly keep my wheels on the ground. On the few obstacles I get airborne, I find I have to adjust my front wheel lift a little. I simply pull up on the handlebars less. No bid deal.


----------



## rekrutacja (Jan 16, 2011)

Same experience. The difference is not really that big anyway.


----------



## greg w (Oct 27, 2008)

only notice it when lifting into a car.. doing nose stand turns on tight switchbacks you wont notice the weight..


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I have both hubs, different bikes, No difference in handling. Just a bit when jumping stuff. Slight change in body english fixed it.

Tim


----------

